# Odin (Marvel) vs. Poseidon (Saint Seiya)



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 29, 2010)

How would this battle go? The battle takes place at Athena?s Colossus, and sorry if this was done before (I search for it and found nothing).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 29, 2010)

Is this Poseidon in his avatar or true body? Poseidon in the story has never appeared in his true form but by powerscaling is a universal threat being stated as being 2nd only to Zeus and equal to Hades. Poseidon in his avatar would lose. True form would win due to being above Skyfather level unless you're using a stronger version perhaps.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 29, 2010)

but we dont know the true power poseidon has...

if we take it via powerscaling i say he wins but dont forget


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 29, 2010)

> true body?



This is him in true body. Since he does not have that many feats then powerscaling should be used then. Going by powerscaling then Poseidon should able to win.


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

Regardless, I don't think its fair to compare or place Poseidon on Hades or Zeus's level. So I'll stick with Odin.

Fights after effects resonate on every level and plane of existence across the universe (Seth), destroys multiple galaxies, wipes out planets, and reignites distant stars and suns just from the aura of his fight with Forsung while zipping across the universe in mere minutes.

Fixing all the damage down by his alter ego Infinity with massive reality warping ect... Hades could take Odin and probably win, Poseidon I doubt severely.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I dunno men, I know its stupid to ask but, Odin has Odinforce? You know the power that Thor uses that makes him nigh omnipotent, because if he does, then he rapestomps


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

There is no nigh omnpotence from Odinforce.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> There is no nigh omnpotence from Odinforce.



As far as I remember Thor with the Odinforce in a more advanced stage (which some people call Thorforce) is a HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH level reality warper.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2010)

There is a big difference between a reality warper and nigh-omnipotence.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Poseidon has never warped reality as I am aware of, let alone in the level Odinforce si able to do it. What Odinforce can do is only limited by the comprehension of the wielder.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, it's realmadesama in a SS thread again. 



realmathena1 said:


> Poseidon has never warped reality as I am aware of



Creating a magic pillar that is well above what Gold Saints can normally pull off disagrees.



> What Odinforce can do is only limited by the comprehension of the wielder.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Poseidon has never warped reality as I am aware of



Please, don't tell me you're about to pull that crap about how nothing can defeat a reality warper except for another reality warper again.

I'm not arguing for either side here, but that line of thought is just illogical.



> let alone in the level Odinforce si able to do it. What Odinforce can do is only limited by the comprehension of the wielder.



You're claiming that the Odinforce has unlimited power and makes the user nigh-omnipotent. It does not. It's the reason why neither Odin nor Thor are the most powerful beings in Marvel. They are powerful, but still limited. There are many characters above the Skyfather level.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 29, 2010)

thanathos said that poseidon is equal to hades and zeus and in Next dimension calisto said that zeus is superior to both hades and poseidon so i think hades and poseidon are equals in power not to mention poseidon wasnt able to show his true power


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 29, 2010)

his attack against Seth was said to resonate across every level of reality

Odin i think also caused a watcher to go blind from viewing one of his battles once..from the power coming off him-but i think that was Stane Lee's odin who was..well he loved his Odin..so i don't wanna call it wanked..but yeah

although yeah if Poseidon is like  Zeus or Cronos (didn't je create a few universes by dying?) then Odin may loose


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

That wasn't Odin's attack. When he was fighting Seth, it was stated that every level of reality and plane of existence was being affected inadvertently from the power of their fight, thats how ridiculously powerful top tier Skyfathers are.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Please, don't tell me you're about to pull that crap about how nothing can defeat a reality warper except for another reality warper again.



When did I claimed that warpers could only be defeated by warpers? I never did, why people keep inserting things in my mouth that I didnt said and made up names of other people that I dont even know?

Anyway I never said because of that Odin automatically wins I am just pointing out that as Poseidon isnt a warper and neither has defenses against warping is going to have a hard time fighting that, when claiming they are nigh omnipotent I am talking about the power level than you can warp reality to almost any scale, but still you can be surpassed by a lot of higher up chars.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 29, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> I am just pointing out that as Poseidon isnt a warper and neither has defenses against warping



And you're wrong. You're doing that thing again where you state your personal opinions as fact. Shaka>>>>Titans anyone?

And I think Poseidon wins unless the stars aren't right and he's half-asleep again.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> When did I claimed that warpers could only be defeated by warpers? I never did, why people keep inserting things in my mouth that I didnt said and made up names of other people that I dont even know?



Uh huh. Sure.



> Anyway I never said because of that Odin automatically wins I am just pointing out that as Poseidon isnt a warper and neither has defenses against warping is going to have a hard time fighting that, when claiming they are nigh omnipotent I am talking about the power level than you can warp reality to almost any scale, but still you can be surpassed by a lot of higher up chars.



As powerful as Skyfather level beings are, they still have far too many limitations on their abilities to be called nigh-omnipotent, so you're still wrong. A nigh-omnipotent would be Thanos with the Infinity Gauntlet.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Charcan said:


> And you're wrong. You're doing that thing again where you state your personal opinions as fact. Shaka>>>>Titans anyone?
> 
> And I think Poseidon wins unless the stars aren't right and he's half-asleep again.



I already admit I was mistaken about the Titan >>>>>> Shaka, I did it already like 5 times,  I just pointed out Poseidon isnt going to take this easy and any of them can win thats all,Im just pointing out Poseidon can have problems with the warping and that both sides can take this, of course in your opinion MAYBE (I say MAYBE so you dont say I am posting my opinion as facts) Poseidon takes this easy I differ from your opinon thats all, whats so bad with it? In your opinion whats so bad with what I am saying? Im just poitning every side has equal chances to win, Poseidon doesnt takes that easy, Poseidon has never been shown fully awake so is featless, the only thing we have to know how he could had been fully awake is an oral statment from Thanatos


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 29, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> I just pointed out Poseidon isnt going to take this easy and any of them can win thats all



No you said he wasn't a warper. Did you know Poseidon is also able to outright create life, just as another example that's backed up by powerscaling from similar deities too? You are misinformed and still stumble into topics like this to spout off nonsense that you try to pass off as truth if someone doesn't call you on it, that's what irks me. I wouldn't even respond to you otherwise.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Charcan said:


> No you said he wasn't a warper. Did you know Poseidon is also able to outright create life, just as another example that's backed up by powerscaling from similar deities too? You are misinformed and still stumble into topics like this to spout off nonsense that you try to pass off as truth if someone doesn't call you on it, that's what irks me. I wouldn't even respond to you otherwise.



I have never stated my opinion to be fact, if I am wrong in something you can just point it out as many people here do sometimes with others, I have never refused to accept when I am wrong, so there is no need to be so aggressive or cruel or sarcastic, I have done nothing to you, insulted you or something I always try in all my posts to be as polite as possible with other users.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 29, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> I have never stated my opinion to be fact,



Uh huh. You stated something, I gave an example of the contrary and then you stated it again and plainly.



> if I am wrong in something you can just point it out as many people here do sometimes with others, I have never refused to accept when I am wrong, so there is no need to be so aggressive or cruel or sarcastic, I have done nothing to you, insulted you or something I always try in all my posts to be as polite as possible with other users.


----------

